# Bill Moritz Accepts Position with Safari Club International



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
August 9, 2007 

Contact: Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014 

Wildlife Division Chief Accepts Position with Safari Club International

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources today announced that DNR Wildlife Division Chief William E. Moritz has accepted a position with Safari Club International as its director of conservation. Moritz will begin his new career on Sept. 15.

Moritz has been the Wildlife Division chief since late 2004, leaving the position of assistant chief where he served since February of 2002. Moritz has worked for the DNR since 1993 when he was hired as a research biologist conducting surveys on hunter efforts and attitudes. In 1998, his job duties were shifted to deer research activities. 

Bill has always maintained that the principles of sound science are the backbone of successful wildlife management, said Director Rebecca Humphries. He is a true leader in conservation and has made enormous contributions to this state, especially during difficult budgetary times. While we look forward to a strengthened connection with SCI, there is no question Bill will be missed.

Safari Club International is considered as one of the leaders in protecting the freedom to hunt and promoting wildlife conservation worldwide. The organization works to shape policies and legislation that protects the freedom to hunt locally, nationally and internationally. SCI works to promote a positive image of hunters and portrays them as responsible citizens who fund wildlife conservation, education and other programs that benefit the community.

I leave with mixed emotions, said Moritz. This has been an incredible place to work, and I will treasure the relationships and professionalism of Wildlife Division and the department. As SCIs director of conservation, I will have a great opportunity to work on a larger scale and contribute to many national and international conservation issues.  

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Moritz not deserting DNR; simply enticed by opportunity with SCI

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/statewide/index.ssf?/base/sports-1/1187125809235080.xml&coll=1

08/18/07 By Bob Gwizdz

Bill Moritz insists this is not a case of deserting a sinking ship. 

But when the chief of the Department of Natural Resources' wildlife division announced he was leaving to take a job with Safari Club International, a number of folks immediately asked: What's the real story? 

The short answer? It's a promotion.

Moritz, 48, has headed the wildlife division at the DNR for three years and, except for a short leave of absence a few years ago, he's been at the DNR since 1993. It's rare for a chief of wildlife to leave unless he or she, one, takes a promotion within the DNR (as did both George Burgoyne and Becky Humphries) or, two, retires. 

But Moritz, who has sheparded the division through some difficult times -- a spike in tuberculosis rates in the deer herd, budget-driven staff reductions, and contentious revision of captive cervid policy, to name a few -- said simply: "It's a golden opportunity to step up to a national and international level." 

An Iowa native with a Ph.D., from Southern Illinois University (where he studied Canada geese), Moritz said he was leaving "the premier wildlife agency job in the country" to go in a different direction. 

Michigan, Moritz said, "has a tremendous wildlife resource and a passionate public. That's what guys who come here from other states always comment on -- the passion. 

"Can you think of a better place to work in wildlife? I can't." 

Moritz will lead all of the Washington-based SCI's conservation programs. If you're unfamiliar with the group, it's one of the biggest, most active conservation groups anywhere, one that would probably get more notice if it had a less exclusive-sounding name. 

SCI is extremely strong in this state. Michigan resident Merle Shepard is president of the organization and it's pretty rare that the DNR announces a cooperatively funded research project that SCI hasn't thrown money into.

"This is truly an opportunity to step up," Moritz said. "You need to take advantage of opportunities when they become available." 

(For the record, Moritz told me he's getting a salary increase. That should be food for thought for those who think Michigan's state employees are overpaid and a warning to those who think we can straighten out our fiscal situation on the backs of public employees.) 

Despite the uncertain future of funding for the DNR -- the Legislature still hasn't gotten off its keister on the proposed hunting and fishing fee increase bills -- Moritz insists the wildlife division is in good shape. He says there are no unsolvable headaches, and there are other DNR staff members ready to assume leadership.

"We've got a good bench," he said. 

Doug Reeves, who is currently running field operations in the division, has been named acting chief. A third-generation DNR employee -- his father worked in forestry, his grandfather was a conservation officer -- Reeves brings with him a terrific institutional knowledge. He should guarantee a relatively seemless transition in leadership at the wildlife division. 

Moritz said he wasn't looking to get out of government -- he expects in his new job, he'll be working closely with government agencies both here and abroad -- and he wouldn't rule out returning to wildlife agency work in the future. 

But it's unlikely he'll be back; he's moved on to a bigger stage. 

So, for those who regularly criticize our wildlife division and its personnel, take notice: When a neutral party had a chance to snap one up, it didn't hesitate for a moment.


----------

